# Copper Fire Blue firem Spawn log



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

(sorry for the mistake in the title lol)

Since the eggs have hatched I think I should do a real spawn log  It wasn't intentional, but luckily the pair are both HM's dragons and I'm very excited about it.

Here's the parents if you didn't see my accidental spawn thread

Unnamed mother


















Asgard the father, who is doing a fantastic job. He is a rosetail, but hopefully since it's not too extreme most of the fry will be ok.



















It's very hard to get any photos(and to even see) the eggs/fry since it's in the very back, here's a photo to show you what I'm trying to see through lol









and here's the divided tank before everything happened









And a pic of the eggs


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

It's so sad watching as the fry fall, some try to wiggle back up(some even make it) but many of them don't. Asgard does a good job of catching most of them, and also staring intensely at a leaf where one landed making sure it's a fry before picking it up lol. I feel bad for the one's who aren't rescued though, on occasion he does go explore the bottom and pick up from stragglers but I know not everyone can be saved, especially since there are rocks and roots for them to get lost in.


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

Your pair are gorgeous..
Im sure he will do the best job he can at keeping them alive. Good luck.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Gorgeous pair, love the guy!
It sounds like hes a great dad  Cant wait to see the fry!


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Fry pics, they aren't very good since I don't have a macro lens, but better then nothing


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

AW!
They are so cute!!!!


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

LittleBettas said:


> AW!
> They are so cute!!!!


I love staring at them XD I gently lifted one of the leafs to get them back in the water(I was told swimming back to the nest is vital exercise) and it was so cute watching them all swim back up.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

WOW! You're doing a great job with the pics. You're pair is beautiful. Can't wait to see how the fry turn out.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

a lot of the fry are free swimming, although it seems more like they all vanished since they're now all around the lotus and not where I can see them. I see a few still handing, and tomorrow I'm going to take the lotus out. I also removed Asgard, poor guy deserves a break finally


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

here's a pic of them free swimming  All the spots floating around them are micro organism's in my tank, I hope they eat them.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, I can't wait to see what they'll look like when they get bigger and color up.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

They're super small, I'm amazed I can even get decent photo's without a macro lens.


----------



## Greenfish (May 23, 2011)

the parents look great, and nice job getting photos


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

wow!!! Excellent photo job!! They are SO cute!!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I am amazed at what wonderful pics you can get. They are so clear even though the fry are so small!


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I've been feeding them egg yolk and at first I couldn't tell if they where eating, but now I've noticed they have yellow belly's lol. There's also way less micro organism's swimming around lol



> *tpocicat*
> I am amazed at what wonderful pics you can get. They are so clear even though the fry are so small!


 Thanks , I have to crop a lot of the photo.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Some more pics

Since this aquarium has a screen instead of a hood I wrapped it in plastic wrap to keep the humidity in lol









and some pics of the fry, these guys are all the way across the tank so the quality isn't very good


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice pics!!


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Awww your little fries are so adorable  great job! Its interesting the difference in colours. Mine are all really white, and yours are all darker it seems. Wonder if it's just their 'base colour' or something? My fries are all the same colour, and the parents were pastel/marble.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

*@beautifulbetta*
wow, your right D: After reading that I went to check to see if it might of been stress stripes but they're still dark. That's pretty interesting.


----------

